# dPoole



## Willjo (Oct 31, 2016)

Donnie here is a piece of the brown chert we got at the 
south Georgia knapin. just got around to heating it and making a point.


----------



## dtala (Oct 31, 2016)

looks like chocolate coastal plains, good looking point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Sweet! I still have a big chunk of your Tallahatta that I've been eying lately.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 1, 2016)

Willjo said:


> Donnie here is a piece of the brown chert we got at the
> south Georgia knapin. just got around to heating it and making a point.



Thanks you did good that material seems a little grainy it aint top grade for sure. That came from Terrell county just out side of Parrott


----------

